# (SPUN) Neer Hair mullet



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

Check this chit out wuz jus getting creative for the afternoon came up w/ this. Still needs work though.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I would fish that.
It'll push a little water. Perfect canal fly. Snook and Baby Tarpon oughta crush that.


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

I like that NICE fly...


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Very aggresive weed guard.
Looks awesome.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

yeh i shortened the weed guard after that pics


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks cool!  Put some wings on it and you'll have a fruit fly pattern too.  ;D


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

i thought it looked like a rapid squirrel


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

> i thought it looked like a rapid squirrel


LMAO!!! thats just what i was thinking, the snook in chart. harbor creeks would destroy that!

Could you post a step by step thread on how to tie the "Rabid Squirrel"


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> i thought it looked like a *rapid* squirrel


Hm... couldn't let this one slide.. ;D 









Or this one...



> LMAO!!! thats just what i was thinking, the snook in chart. harbor creeks would destroy that! Could you post a step by step thread on how to tie the "*Rabid Squirrel*"




;D ;D

So the creator says it is the _Rapid Squirrel_, Care to enlighten us as to why? Is it simply because it can be tide rapidly? :-?

: Nice lookin' fly, bet it would be killer in white for night time Snookin! Heck, with what the reds where slammin' this morning a white or silver/grey might have fooled them too!


----------

